

Silicon Valley is Betting on Online Gambling - jamiew
http://thebrief.io/news/silicon-valley-is-betting-on-online-gambling

======
SlipperySlope
Bitcoin enabled online gambling sites and mobile apps are also a way to
circumvent the current online gambling restrictions, e.g. Seals With Clubs.

